# List of tobacco site discount codes



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi all!

I did not see such a list with a quick search, so I thought I'd try starting a thread of known discount or promo codes for purchasing tobacco. The closest thing I found was the "free shipping" thread. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-forum/307664-free-shipping-codes-thread.html (Mods, please delete if this is too close to the same as that thread)

If you know of more discount codes, please let me know and I'll update the list in this first post. I know some codes are permanent, and some are temporary. Please make a note about that, if you know how long a code lasts.

*Discount Codes:*
*Small batch cigars* - PUFF (10% off and always free shipping)
*Cigar Federation* - PUFF10 (10% off)
*Famous Smokes* - RCIGAR17 (17% off order of $50 or more, with restrictions on a lot of cigar manufacturers)
*Cigar Monster* - RCIGAR17 (17% off)
*Cheaphumidors* - BOTL (15% off)
*Cigar Hustler* - rcigars (Free shipping w/ $25 order)
*Thepipeguys.com* - /r/pipetobacco (10% off all smoking pipes - Redditt discount)

*Temporary/Rotating:*
*Cigar International* - CigarsIntl.com/HAPPY15 (Free Shipping with any order) - From Jan 2015 catalog exp. 1/29/15
*Cigar.com* - freesh4b (Free Shipping) - Good on 11/27/14
*Cigar International* - WINTER (20% off) - Expires 1/20 - one use

*Other discounts:*
*Cigarplace.biz* - $1 shipping 1st day of the month
*Tampa Humidor* - No shipping on singles orders
*4noggins* - Free shipping over $100
*smokingpipes.com*- Free shipping over $95 (sometimes lowers to $50)
*smokingpipes.com*- All currently enrolled members of the NASPC are eligible for a 5% discount on new pipes, upon request, once their membership is verified.
*Pipesandcigars.com* - Free shipping over $99 (on various special occasions lowers it to $79)
*Thompson Cigars* - Free shipping over $99
*BnB Tobacco* - Free shipping over $199, and free shipping when order includes select items.

*Military discounts:*
*4noggins* - Free shipping to FPO & APO addresses
*smokingpipes* - Free Priority shipping to FPO & APO addresses
*JR Cigars* - 10% off to any order shipping to FPO & APO addresses (JR Cigar is also honored to extend the 10% military discount to all who have served including inactive personnel and veterans. Just fax or scan a copy of your Veteran's Health ID Card, Active Duty or Reservists ID, or any other proof of service and our call center staff will add the 10% discount to your order over the phone.)


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Pipesandcigars.com offers free shipping over $99, and on various special occasions lowers it to $79. No special promo code needed.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

So will you just update the OP as they change, then post so we can check the OP? Great idea !

Doesn't someone offer a 20% discount for Puff members?

Cheers
Jay


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

NorCalJaybird said:


> So will you just update the OP as they change, then post so we can check the OP? Great idea !
> 
> Doesn't someone offer a 20% discount for Puff members?
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! I'll try to do that.

I recall reading about a 20% discount on Famous, but it required a PM to one of our members (can't recall who yet).


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

@Goatmilk


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

Just got the Jan 2015 Cigars International catalog with a new free shipping code. Updated the Free Shipping code for them.


----------



## kbdillard (Aug 2, 2015)

August 2, 2015 Just used code PUFF for SBC still works and free shipping....Thanks,


----------



## Mndreaming (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone have new promo codes for jr cigar?


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

Just used "puff" on Small Batch and it still works. Getting a nice 5-er of Fuente Anejo for $54 after discount. Can't beat that


----------



## HGerbracht (Apr 21, 2017)

Reviving an old thread here, but does anyone have a discount code for nice ash dot com?


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Revival number two - Pipes and Cigars has Presbyterian Mixture for $9.99 / tin and Hearth & Home Marquee Red Eye for $5.99 / tin.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks @BryGuySC good information


----------

